# Strange wart like growth on nose



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks like a skin flap.I don't know what they are or what causes them,but several of our Goldens have developed them over the years.We find them all over,not just the nose.We just live with them.Maybe someone will be more helpful.
Shane


----------



## krk0718 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Since I'm a paranoid parent, I would call the vet and talk to him about it. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Allie and the Gang =) (Apr 21, 2005)

Wish i could help, but this one is new to me....keep us updated...


----------



## krk0718 (Nov 16, 2005)

*Fixed his nose*

This was an interesting one. The growth on his nose, grew to almost a 1cm. The remedy: did not come from a vet (so beware).
We pinched at the base of the growth (seemed to cutoff the blood supply and stop growing). It slowly hardened and scabbed and then fell off. He is now handsome again. So far it does not look like it will grow back. Thanks for the replys.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Very nice. How did you pinch it and how did you pinch it? How long did it take to fall off?
That seemed to work well,Great job!
Shane


----------



## krk0718 (Nov 16, 2005)

Well that's the thing.....you need a women with long nails (lol). My wife pinched it with her nails, it bled just a little. The next day she pinched it again. It started getting hard and then fell off probably 2-3 days later. I should have taken pictures. The first picture was early on, this thing got huge, It was a big flap of what looked like the same consistency as his nose skin. Hopefully it won't grow back, but it doesn't look like it will.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I just love it when some one shows enough courtesy to update the thread they've started... especially if there was a resolution. It really makes the thread more helpful to someone else who might have the same situation later on. Thanks!!

It sounds like it was a 'skin tag', an extra flap of skin that many older folks often have start growing on their necks and 'other places'. The doctor's remedy is just to snip it off if it bothers you. In essence it appears that's what you did. I had a large one a few years back that just fell of by itself one day in the shower... yes, there was some bleeding by no pain. I didn't realize that dogs can get them too.


----------



## goldengirlbailey (Dec 27, 2005)

Yes, Bailey has had growths her whole lovely 12 years. My vet removed the one that grew in her eye. That was a major surgery. She had them on her neck and now Dr. Jan calls them "grandma warts," which I don't particularly care for! She also in the last few years has developed fatty tumours. But, she is active and healthy and we expect her to be 15 to 18, like some Golden owners in Dallas have told me theirs lived til! Good luck with the warts. My vet just says - love them and live with them, except the ones in the eye!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our vet also calls them "Grandma Warts"! Our older golden, Jenny, who is now 14 1/2, had one a couple of years ago. It was the beginning of several.....well.....I thought it was a tick on her face and pulled it off! I wrapped it in tissue and took the dog and the tissue to the vet's office. She had another one that was smaller and I thought she was infested with ticks. It was then that I learned about "grandma warts". I really felt bad that I pulled that wart off of her face. Live and Learn....


----------

